# Well guess what guys??



## ILtrapper (Aug 19, 2008)

Any of yall start trapping yet? Well here in IL season starts november the 10th but im friends with a farmer and he called me last night and he got problems with beavers :$ and he got a nusience permit. SO i opened season up yesterday, the permit is good for 30 days...But the bad part is i cant keep any of it but trapping them sure is fun tho:$

and when does the season open up in yall state?


----------



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

Well here is Wisconsin most things open on Oct 18 but some like beaver and otter open late November!! It is getting hard to wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Coyotes, fox, **** and beaver are open year round here. Mink and Muskrat usually open the third weekend of October.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

must be nice to have year round trapping..everything but beaver starts nov. 15 here


----------

